# a tomboy girl



## Laurajean

could you tell us a secret about you that no one  knows?
well, this is something few people know of me , and  I shouldn't say it...  I´m a tomboy girl.

well, what does " a tomboy girl" mean?

I´ve found a simple translation but I don´t know if it is the correct one

Tomboy: Marimacho, 

it sounds a litle weird in spanish. it isn't common to use that adjetive in spanish

Thanks


----------



## Aserolf

No, más bien es una mujer, chica, niña, que le gusta hacer cosas que comúnmente las hacen los hombres. Cosas toscas, bruscas o peligrosas, entre otras.
En México (por lo menos por donde yo crecí) se les dice *"machetona"*

Sds;o)


----------



## caniho

Laurajean said:


> could you tell us a secret about you that no one  knows?
> well, this is something few people know of me , and  I shouldn't say it...  I´m a tomboy girl.
> 
> well, what does " a tomboy girl" mean?
> 
> I´ve found a simple translation but I don´t know if it is the correct one
> 
> Tomboy: Marimacho,
> 
> it sounds a litle weird in spanish. it isn't common to use that adjetive in spanish
> 
> Thanks



Marimacho doesn't sound weird to me; actually, along with _machorra_ is the only word I can think of to express the concept.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Estoy de acuerdo con Caniho, marimacho es habitual en España.


----------



## Aserolf

En México "marimacho" es "lesbiana". Por eso ofrecí la otra sugerencia: "machetona".
Sds;o)


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

En el Perú también se usa marimacho o machona. Cualquiera de las dos palabras es de uso común. Machorra, si bien se entendería, no es tan usada.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

En España una lesbiana puede ser marimacho o no serlo y una machetona es el femenino de machete (si existiera) 

Otra opción sería machuna.


----------



## duvija

Machona, por Uruguay


----------



## Fer BA

Marimacho, por Argentina.


----------



## Omanaite

Marimacho siempre me hizo pensar en un transexual, por lo que elijo utilizar machona, pero es una cuestión personal.


----------



## duvija

Lo que me parece es que a 'tomboy girl', es más suave que 'machona'. No tiene la misma fuerza.


----------



## horsewishr

Just as an FYI, I've never heard "tomboy girl."  The word tomboy only applies to girls, so  "tomboy girl" is redundant.  I was a tomboy when I was little, too.


----------



## Fer BA

...no me salía la palabra...._varonera_

cuando era chico, una de mis primas, de mi misma edad, jugaba al fútbol (intentaba pobre, pero casi nunca la dejábamos), andaba en bici con nosotros -los varoncitos-, trepaba las paredes de los baldíos y demás, mientras el resto de sus hermanas y primas jugaban al té o a otros juegos de _nenas..._


----------



## duvija

Fer BA said:


> ...no me salía la palabra...._varonera_
> 
> cuando era chico, una de mis primas, de mi misma edad, jugaba al fútbol (intentaba pobre, pero casi nunca la dejábamos), andaba en bici con nosotros -los varoncitos-, trepaba las paredes de los baldíos y demás, mientras el resto de sus hermanas y primas jugaban al té o a otros juegos de _nenas..._


 

¡Es cierto! Varonera. A mí también me gustaba jugar al fútbol, pero era una cosa flaca y tímida...

Igual, me parece que 'tomboy' (sin girl, tiene razón horsewhishr) es igual más suave que ' varonera'. 
Me suena (sin ningún fundamento, por supuesto) que una 'varonera' quiere jugar con varones, pero 'tomboy' juega a juegos de varones, pero no necesariamente con ellos. Como que es más solitaria. Lo más probable es que esa sea interpretación mía, sin ninguna relación con la realidad.


----------



## jmx

Todas las pistas que tengo indican que 'tomboy' es una palabra positiva, mientras que claramente 'marimacho' es muy negativa, por lo tanto es una muy mala traducción. En España, al menos que yo haya oído, no se usa 'varonera', y por tanto me quedo con la idea de que 'tomboy' simplemente no tiene traducción a un español _neutral_, o a español de España por lo menos.


----------



## elianecanspeak

*"Tomboy girl" *is an expression much used by adolescent US girls in contrast to *"girly girl".*

These expressions are *not* an indication of sexual preference, although some adolescents may assume that tomboy girls are more likely to be lesbian.  

*"Tomboy girls"*  are not interested in fashion or frilly dresses.  They enjoy sports and outdoor activities and generally do not like to gossip.  They tend to be comfortable with boys and not "boy-crazy".  They are usually more individualistic and have a stronger sense of self. Some may be shy, and uncomfortable with the more blatant sexuality of the girly girl role.

Tomboy girls generally do not agree with the stereotyping of gender roles and believe in gender equality. 


*"Girly girls"* are very interested in fashion, makeup, and matters of appearance, and are often concerned about being "sexy".  They are usually desirous of attracting one or many boyfriends.  Their relations with males are often (but not always) flirtatious.  They like having the rituals of womenhood to set themselves apart from males.  Some girly girls are somewhat insecure, and need a stereotype of femininity to follow in negotiating the perils of adolescence.

These girls usually believe strongly in stereotyped gender roles: ("That's a guy thing" vs "That's a girl thing.") This does not necessarily mean they are against gender equality (eg in the work place), just that there are "separate but equal" areas of life.


----------



## nach_in

hombruna o varonil podrían ser algunas, pero no son tan cotidianas :S


----------



## caniho

jmartins said:


> Todas las pistas que tengo indican que 'tomboy' es una palabra positiva, mientras que claramente 'marimacho' es muy negativa, por lo tanto es una muy mala traducción. En España, al menos que yo haya oído, no se usa 'varonera', y por tanto me quedo con la idea de que 'tomboy' simplemente no tiene traducción a un español _neutral_, o a español de España por lo menos.



Yo no entiendo que marimacho sea una palabra negativa, al menos cuando se refiere a niñas que es de lo que hablamos. En las zonas que conozco, ese tipo de comportamiento en las niñas, perfectamente descrito en el mensaje nº 16, no está estigmatizado, y la palabra en cuestión es la única que oigo para describirlo.


----------



## Lurrezko

A mí *marimacho* me connota una chica hombruna (de rasgos físicos), me suena francamente mal, quizá me equivoco. A veces he oído, para expresar esta idea de la que habláis, *María es un chico*, que no implica preferencia sexual, sólo que le gustan las cosas que habitualmente se asocian a los chicos.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Lurrezko oinak said:


> A mí *marimacho* me connota una chica hombruna (de rasgos físicos), me suena francamente mal, quizá me equivoco. A veces he oído, para expresar esta idea de la que habláis, *María es un chico*, que no implica preferencia sexual, sólo que le gustan las cosas que habitualmente se asocian a los chicos.


Para expresar eso mismo yo he oído *chicazo *(y no soy capaz de decidir si es malintencionada o no), porque es verdad que marimacho parece aludir al físico.


----------



## duvija

María es un varón. 

Hasta ahí llegan mis recuerdos de cómo definir una tomboy. Y sigo creyendo que tomboy es más suave que cualquier palabra que se usa en castellano.

Saludos


----------



## lucas95

Marimacho en Argentina se utiliza para una chica que hace cosas como jugar al rugby, etc... cosas de hombre. Nunca lo asocié con lesbianas


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Treblinka said:


> Para expresar eso mismo yo he oído *chicazo *(y no soy capaz de decidir si es malintencionada o no), porque es verdad que marimacho parece aludir al físico.


Yo también. Díría algo así: María es *un poco chicazo*, *algo chicazo*. Y no de modo malintencionado, simplemente describiendo. *Marimacho* suena demasiado fuerte para eso.


----------



## jmx

Treblinka said:


> Para expresar eso mismo yo he oído *chicazo *...


Pues es verdad, yo también lo he oído alguna vez, aunque no me parece especialmente corriente.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Puede ser que sea más habitual en Madrid. 
En España no parece  que haya muchas posibilidades más ¿no? (y no digamos un término amigable...)


----------



## aguileras

Usen "chica poco femenina".


----------



## TaigaBriareos

Aunque un poco tarde, supongo que cada uno le da la interpretación que quiere.

Para mí "marimacho" es para el comportamiento o actitud, no para el físico, y no tiene por qué ser peyorativo, aunque todo depende del tono claro.
Hombruna se podría decir para el aspecto físico... por lo menos por mi zona se usa.

Aunque según la rae:
De _Mari,_ apóc. de _María,_ y _macho_1.
1. m. coloq. Mujer que en su corpulencia o acciones parece hombre. 


Saludos.


----------



## Lules

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Para expresar eso mismo yo he oído *chicazo *(y no soy capaz de decidir si es malintencionada o no), porque es verdad que marimacho parece aludir al físico.



Yo siempre he oído llamar *chicazo *a las niñas que tenían gustos que tradicionalmente se atribuyen a los niños, como subir a los árboles o jugar con coches de juguete. *Marimacho *es más fuerte, y definitivamente muy negativo. Las demás, no me suena ninguna, excepto *machorra*, pero como sinónimo de marimacho. Yo creo que chicazo es lo más aproximado a *tomboy*


----------



## EddieZumac

nach_in said:


> hombruna o varonil podrían ser algunas, pero no son tan cotidianas :S


De acuerdo con* hombruna.*


----------



## Lules

*Hombruna *me parece demasiado fuerte. Imaginemos una niña de 6 años que siempre lleva pantalones, le gusta jugar al fútbol, se sube a los árboles y odia las barbies y los lazos. ¿No es un poco excesivo llamarla *hombruna*?


----------



## xpell

"Marimacho" and "hombruna" sound pejorative for me and not properly translating "tomboy." A tomboy is "sweeter." Specially if talking about young girls, here in Valencia (Spain) it's common to hear "chicote" (very similar to "chicazo") as in:

"Esa niña es un chicote, siempre anda jugando al fútbol con los críos."
"Esa chavala es un chicote, ¿pues no le ha dado ahora por hacer paracaidismo...?"

It doesn't imply lesbianism or anything at all. It isn't really pejorative, and it can even be said approvingly (even if often used in a slightly disapproving or mixed tone, but not always.) For example:

"Laura siempre ha sido un chicote, y mira, ahora pilota aviones de pasajeros. ¡Para que veas!"

(Sexism not intended, they're just examples based on conventional gender behavior perceptions.)


----------



## Jaime Bien

Para mí, aunque no se quiera ser peyorativo, marimacho, hombruna, chicarrona, chicarrón, machota, machote, chicazo, chicote, chicota, etc., todas ellas lo son en mayor o menor grado, aunque se digan con cariño, sin ganas de ofender, simplemente como adjetivo descriptivo, no calificativo (y lo mismo sucede al revés cuando se trata varones). Además, también dependerá de la edad; no es lo mismo hablar de una niña que de una mujer. Por eso creo que, si no se quiere ser peyorativo, habría que expresar la idea de algún otro modo:

"María tiene (siempre ha tenido) una actitud/manera de ser/mentalidad... (más) masculina".

Ahora, reconozco que se pierde algo de precisión y expresividad al intentar ser más correctos. Si me tengo que quedar con alguna de las opciones, quizás me decantaría por la sugerencia de Xpell, "chicote(a)", ya que es un diminutivo que intenta ser "cariñoso".


----------



## Luis Rafael

Jaime Bien said:


> Para mí, aunque no se quiera ser peyorativo, marimacho, hombruna, chicarrona, chicarrón, machota, machote, chicazo, chicote, chicota, etc., todas ellas lo son en mayor o menor grado, aunque se digan con cariño, sin ganas de ofender, simplemente como adjetivo descriptivo, no calificativo (y lo mismo sucede al revés cuando se trata varones). Además, también dependerá de la edad; no es lo mismo hablar de una niña que de una mujer. Por eso creo que, si no se quiere ser peyorativo, habría que expresar la idea de algún otro modo:
> 
> "María tiene (siempre ha tenido) una actitud/manera de ser/mentalidad... (más) masculina".
> 
> Ahora, reconozco que se pierde algo de precisión y expresividad al intentar ser más correctos. Si me tengo que quedar con alguna de las opciones, quizás me decantaría por la sugerencia de Xpell, "chicote(a)", ya que es un diminutivo que intenta ser "cariñoso".


----------



## Luis Rafael

Tal como señala el #27, el diccionario de la Real Academia Española indica que Marimacho se aplica a "Mujer que en su contextura o acciones parece hombre"

Si creemos que esa Academia es la máxima autoridad del idioma español, marimacho no tiene necesariamente connotación sexual de lesbianismo sino la aplicación al físico o a las maneras varoniles de una mujer. Entonces tendríamos que concluir que "tomboy" habida cuenta de su uso en inglés, se podría considerar como equivalente a la definición académica de marimacho, término este que podría considerarse un sinónimo de términos como hombruna o varonil (aplicado este último a una mujer, claro)

En el caso de Colombia, la palabra no es rara y generalmente se usa con carácter despectivo o insultante, en especial insultante si se le dice directamente a la mujer a la cual se le da tal calificativo. Tal como cuando se le dice a un hombre "marica" o "mariquita" (Peor de insultante en diminutivo!!!!!). En el lenguaje escrito se emplea "marimacho" solo en sentido que indica la RAE, es decir como mujer hombruna. En el lenguaje hablado solo le decimos "hombruna" o "mujer varonil" cuando no queremos ser insultantes sino descriptivos.


----------



## Luis Rafael

Olvide concluir: Teniendo en cuenta la definición del diccionario de la RAE, y el hecho de no ser palabra extraña en el uso según anotan varios foristas, la traducción de Wordreference de Tomboy como marimacho es correcta pero podría complementarse con mujer hombruna, varonil, de contextura o modales poco femeninos


----------



## TaigaBriareos

De acuerdo con el chicote/a de xpell #31 que se dice por Valencia.


----------



## Lules

He hecho una búsqueda en Google de *chicote *y *chicazo*, ambas junto a "*tomboy*" porque chicote solo arroja miles de resultados que no tienen nada que ver con esta discusión:

chicote + tomboy = 5.930 resultados
chicazo + tomboy = 38.900 resultados

Si sirve de algo, el periódico El País utiliza la palabra "chicazo": Un libro enseña a ser la "chicazo" perfecta | S Moda EL PAÍS


----------

